# Hunting > The Magazine >  Chams in funny places...

## Ryan_Songhurst

Shot this morning, on a dairy farm in Culverden, far from the hills....

----------


## madjon_

> Shot this morning, on a dairy farm in Culverden, far from the hills....
> Attachment 70991


An he thought you had gone.
Life's a bowl of cherries,then some bugger makes jam
 :Thumbsup:

----------


## akaroa1

Saw one at Mouse point on the state highway there in 1982 ish  when I was a surveyor on the irrigation scheme for the MOW.
Typically it was  a young male on a bit of a walk about.
Rushed into the nearest farm house and asked if I could borrow a rifle to shoot it.
Typically the farmer said no but when  out with me and got it himself !

----------


## Shearer

One turned up in a park on the outskirts of Blenheim last year. Guy that spotted it thought "funny looking dog" before he realised what it was.

----------


## P38

> Shot this morning, on a dairy farm in Culverden, far from the hills....
> Attachment 70991


 @Ryan_Songhurst


I'm picking that you just murdered some little primary school girls pet Chamois that she raise from an orphan and had named Chammy Whammy.  :Sad: 

She's Probally putting up posters around town asking has anyone seen her Chammy Whammy as we speak.  :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Munsey

Yip know of a Guy shot one on a lifestyle block by Amberley . It was like 12 or more  inches . The bloke thought it was a goat .

----------


## Danny

> Yip know of a Guy shot one on a lifestyle block by Amberley . It was like 12 or more  inches . The bloke thought it was a goat .


Unreal aye...
Me and a mate tipped over a Tahr in Ashley forest some years back. Miles off Mt Grey.

----------


## Munsey

> Unreal aye...
> Me and a mate tipped over a Tahr in Ashley forest some years back. Miles off Mt Grey.


Thats wicked

----------


## veitnamcam

@Kiwi Greg

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> @Ryan_Songhurst
> 
> 
> I'm picking that you just murdered some little primary school girls pet Chamois that she raise from an orphan and had named Chammy Whammy. 
> 
> She's Probally putting up posters around town asking has anyone seen her Chammy Whammy as we speak. 
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Haha wasnt me that pulled the trigger mate. Old Chammy Whammy should do more thinking with the upstairs and less with the downstairs and he might possibly be still around haha

----------


## Mooseman

Not a bad looking chamois for an out of the way place. You never know what's around the corner.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

My old Man shot a 10.25/10.5" in the Tinline Valley in Marlborough, even though he has been hunting all his life he didn't know what it was  :Grin:  

Plenty been seen around there, Serpentine Straight in the Collins Valley, up the Ronga & Opuri Valleys, needing towards Durville Island

----------


## GravelBen

Saw a photo of one wandering along beside the road between Alex and Clyde a while back too.

----------


## kidmac42

There's been one seen down below the alex bridge on the river edge recently too.

----------


## longrange308

Maybe this is my problem,stop looking in the hills :15 8 212:

----------


## Gibo

Wasn't there something in a spot x or the old doc website about them being in the NI? Someone having a laugh  :Grin:

----------


## Mathias

If I recall correctly, a chamois used to frequent a housing section on the west coast town of Cobden and the locals named him Shamus. He used to hang around a lot and he was very well liked, but eventually some asshole shot him and caused quiet a bit of grief.

I'm not a vege or tree hugga but I like the thought of seeing these little fellas and other species outside of their domain and would not shoot them, I prefer to challenge them in their own environment. But hey, that's just my thoughts  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

> If I recall correctly, a chamois used to frequent a housing section on the west coast town of Cobden and the locals named him Shamus. He used to hang around a lot and he was very well liked, but eventually some asshole shot him and caused quiet a bit of grief.
> 
> I'm not a vege or tree hugga but I like the thought of seeing these little fellas and other species outside of their domain and would not shoot them, I prefer to challenge them in their own environment. But hey, that's just my thoughts


Yip seems some cant help themselves and have to 'kill em all'  :Grin:

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> If I recall correctly, a chamois used to frequent a housing section on the west coast town of Cobden and the locals named him Shamus. He used to hang around a lot and he was very well liked, but eventually some asshole shot him and caused quiet a bit of grief.
> 
> I'm not a vege or tree hugga but I like the thought of seeing these little fellas and other species outside of their domain and would not shoot them, I prefer to challenge them in their own environment. But hey, that's just my thoughts


Bloke who shot him will probably never get an opportunity to see one "in its domain" so good on him I say, hes put it to good use and boned out all the meat he could too. I would have left it alone even in its domain, but a trophy in my eyes would be different to the next guy, hes pleased as punch.

Ps: still trying to dream up a decent story about my best stag to date, "official story" is it was standing broadside at 100yds feeding up on a crop paddock after the roar, but "un-official story" will have to involve some big ass mountains, an 800yd shot in less than ideal conditions and the carry out from hell I reckon....

----------


## Mathias

@Ryan_Songhurst  I ain't knocking the bloke and good on him for making good use of the animal  :Have A Nice Day:  There's some hard case stories about "Johnny on the spot" and wild animals.
I remember a farmer telling me about doing a muster up the Rakaia and a buck chamois was spending all its time with the ewes on the hill, the chamois buggered off out of the way due to the dogs during the muster. The next day he had all the sheep in the yards and the buck came off the hill and jumped in with them. He had to dispatch it because it started getting stroppy and hooking the ewes in the guts. 

Well done on the stag. How about some pix  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Steve338

About 24 years ago John Vass (RIP) the one armed pighunter shot a nice buck in the head of the Ronga Valley before Okiwi Bay, he had tracked when out pigging. The head was going into the Rai Tavern- don't think its open these days.

The bucks will wander looking for new ladies

----------


## tiroatedson

Heard of a story of a tahr being shot on the Ratahi -Pipiriki Road with a .22 magnum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## timattalon

> If I recall correctly, a chamois used to frequent a housing section on the west coast town of Cobden and the locals named him Shamus. He used to hang around a lot and he was very well liked, but eventually some asshole shot him and caused quiet a bit of grief.
> 
> I'm not a vege or tree hugga but I like the thought of seeing these little fellas and other species outside of their domain and would not shoot them, I prefer to challenge them in their own environment. But hey, that's just my thoughts





> Yip seems some cant help themselves and have to 'kill em all'


Does he work for DOC? That seems to be their policy too....

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> About 24 years ago John Vass (RIP) the one armed pighunter shot a nice buck in the head of the Ronga Valley before Okiwi Bay, he had tracked when out pigging. The head was going into the Rai Tavern- don't think its open these days.
> 
> The bucks will wander looking for new ladies


I went for a solo walk in hunt up to the Perth hut a year or two back and when I got to Whataroa carpark it was raining and getting dark so I decided to head in the next morning and parked up at the Whataroa pub for the evening, got chatting to a couple of local blokes and when I told them I was going to walk up to the Perth and have a look for a chamois the reply was "why on gods good earth would you walk all the bloody way up there to shoot a chamois, go set up your tent on the rugby field and you're bound to see one sooner or later..." 
Probably not far from the truth over there haha

----------


## Cigar

> Wasn't there something in a spot x or the old doc website about them being in the NI? Someone having a laugh


Yep, Upper Okauaka Valley in Pureora according to page 30 of the Spot X book  :Wtfsmilie: 


Back around 1990 there were rumours of a thar (or maybe a chamois?) being shot behind Shannon in the northern Tararuas. We reckoned if it was true was probably some helicopter pilot flew it up from SI for kicks.

----------


## Mangle

Are they as north as around Seddon....or are some cheeky buggers back home winding me up ?

----------


## tonyd

> Are they as north as around Seddon....or are some cheeky buggers back home winding me up ?


yes i have seen one 10 min drive from seddon.

----------


## dale

I could be wrong, but there was a story of two tahr shoot in the tararua's in the old days escapes from the zoo.

----------


## Sideshow

Dad had a good fright back in 1980s when a deer farm had just gotten started over the road.
Went to get the cows one morning in April. Thought as he walked down to get them how those stags over the road could sure throw there roars!
Walked up the track to open the paddock gate that was blocked from view by the hedge.
Nearly he shit himself when the first thing to great him was bloody great stag :Wtfsmilie: 
Came off the Kaimais to have a look at the deer farm. I saw him briefly while duck shooting one morning with me Dad, looked big too....but then I was 5 :XD:  think he lasted a few years on the river flats then jumped back over the river and went back to the bush.

The deer farmer did catch him but he jumped straight over the fence after serving a few hinds  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Micky Duck

mate of ours lassoed a 120ish lb boar while fishing in lake taupo....stuck it with a fish knife and zoomed home to Taumarunui to his Father in laws as he didnt know what else to do other than the stick it bit!!!! plurry clean pig it was and tasted great.

----------


## hebe

The tahr in the Tararua is all true, zoo escapes. There was an article in the Levin Chronicle way back about it, I heard this and thought it was a yarn but nope all true.


I've seen a buck on the Shotover Gorge road twice, and have also seen one at the turn off to Burwood Bush near Mavora Lakes.

----------


## mikee

I've seen them in a farmers paddock, less that 1km from a state highway AND i have witnesses AND more than once although I no longer have access to the place due to change of ownership

----------


## tonyd

there are chamois everywhere in the upper sth island, a mate shot one up the whangamoa saddle area while spotlighting one night, i have personally seen them in the golden downs forestry when pig hunting, the dogs chased one down the road for a bit haha. you can see them from the main road going down the buller gorge ect... but that one in main town blenheim was a bit hard case eh.

----------


## 223nut

can guarantee you were they aren't. where i am when i have the rifle and in my freezer

----------


## ozzyshane

Our chopper pilot down frans way always sees them on the beach .Thanks Shane

----------


## Crekyhills

Saw one on the side of the main highway between Culverden and Hanmer 3yrs ago, also saw a small mob of tahr ,mainly nannies in the Molesworth last year

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Saw one on the side of the main highway between Culverden and Hanmer 3yrs ago, also saw a small mob of tahr ,mainly nannies in the Molesworth last year


Seen quite a few deer through there (wild ones, outside the actual deer farms) but yet to see a Cham, wouldn't surprise me though!

----------


## Munsey

> Seen quite a few deer through there (wild ones, outside the actual deer farms) but yet to see a Cham, wouldn't surprise me though!


There Chams in behind there alright , my uncle owned a chunk of land there.  Not far to the Hoosack for them to roam . 

Sent from my SM-J200Y using Tapatalk

----------


## JoshC

A few years ago (3-4) I saw a chamois buck only 15kms north of Gore, standing with some ewes in a hay paddock, just off the side of the road.

----------


## Boaraxa

seemly tahr have made it to mount Nic & doc are up in arms about it as they carnt shoot them on private land , hopfully they keep heading south so I wont have to drive so far to find some.

----------


## JoshC

> seemly tahr have made it to mount Nic & doc are up in arms about it as they carnt shoot them on private land , hopfully they keep heading south so I wont have to drive so far to find some.


Been there for years. Doc shoot the fringe country with the station (where they've come from) quite regularly. Don't want them getting out of control in the mountains down here, tahr are pretty destructive.

----------


## Tahr

> Been there for years. Doc shoot the fringe country with the station (where they've come from) quite regularly. Don't want them getting out of control in the mountains down here, tahr are pretty destructive.


I would agree with that. They can certainly knock the vegetation back when their numbers aren't controlled.

I've seen a pic the one shot in the Tararuas'. It had hoof growth like skis - so it probably did come from a park down on the soft country. Whereami  on the other forum knows all about it.

----------


## doinit

Yeah,when the big mobs were around they certainly cleaned up in different areas for sure.
It was also proved after many years of survey work that the Merinos were doin just as much damage and in many areas,more damage than Thar.
When DOC arrived on the scene all the research etc was given to them and just as quick it all disappeared,the sheep came out winners and DOC had their own experts.

----------


## doinit

> Been there for years. Doc shoot the fringe country with the station (where they've come from) quite regularly. Don't want them getting out of control in the mountains down here, tahr are pretty destructive.


DOC are destructive also,we don't want them breeding eh.

----------


## JoshC

> DOC are destructive also,we don't want them breeding eh.


Hahaha true 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

